# Ishikawa



## Dreamcatcher (Oct 7, 2010)

Hey all! I'm new to this forum, and have come seeking information in a bigger network!

I'm trying (in vain it seems) to find Ishikawa blood! Anyone know of a kennel that uses it as a foundation? or where to find some of this pureblood?

I've gotten in touch with Carol Gaines, she used to breed them in So. California, but doesn't seem as though she still has them in her yard...

Any info would be GREATLY appreciated!!

Thanks!

C.


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

I don't think Ishikawa was a very long-lived line, was it? It seems like I haven't heard much of it in a long time. Probably be a huge challenge to find it in pure form. Wasn't it essentially OFRN? I had a dog who had a touch of Ishikawa behind him coming from the Wilrox stuff.

Priest - Gravity APBTs


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

This is all I could find about the bloodline I believe like lindsay said it was a short lived bloodline 

"Yoshi (Ishikawa) had some that were very game with mouth. Hemphill, Wilder, Sarona lines. Some of which went back to old Colby blood through Hetricks.
He had some good Red Old Family DOGS that proved true in So California in the Compton / Carson / Long Beach area years ago.
He himself was not a "dogman" just a seller."


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

Check out the Castillo forum for more info.
The Castillo Forum - The Castillo Forum


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

My Phoebe is OFRN on tp and Ishikawa/ Jeep/ Red Ranger on bottom, I gotta find a pic of her. But I am sure that Baha is right.


----------



## Dreamcatcher (Oct 7, 2010)

Thank you very much for the input!

Lindsay-yes, Ishikawa was an OFRN.
Sadie-if Ishikawa was playing around using Hemphill/Wilder that would make perfect sense because they are all over the bottom half of my girl's ped.

Colette


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Dream Catcher you will probably find bit's and pieces of it in pedigree's but I don't think it was ever a consistent bloodline so it would be hard to find anything in it's purest form today but you may find some kennels out there that used the Ishikawa stuff and crossed it into other established bloodlines today I think castillo is one of them where you will see some of this blood as foundation. Here is a pedigree I found on a dog owned and bred by Ishikawa himself as you can see he used the OFRN/WILDER HEMPHIL STUFF as the foundation for the line

ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [7543] :: ISHIKAWA'S RED RAIDER


----------

